# Einer Funktion die Id des Elements übergeben?



## kuhlmaehn (6. November 2009)

Hi!
Wenn ich eine Funktion z.B. in einem onclick aufrufe der sich in einem div befindet, kann ich dann der Funktion die Id des divs übergeben?
Beispiel:

```
<script>
function asd(fu) {
document.getElementById(fu) = "mach was damit";
}
</script>

<div id="hu" onclick="asd(id des divs, also 'hu')"></div>
```
Dann müsste man bei vielen divs untereinander nicht immer noch eine nummer in die hinschreiben sondern nur die id der divs...
Danke


----------



## awortmeier (6. November 2009)

Hallo


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function do(para) {
               alert(para);
}
</script>

<div id="hu" onclick="do('hu');"></div>
```

So sollte es gehen.

Oder so:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
function do() {
               alert(document.getElementById("einDiv"));
}
</script>

<div id="einDiv"></div>
```

Oder so die Zweite:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
function do(para) {
               alert(para);
}
</script>

<div id="einDiv" onclick="do(this.id);"></div>
```


----------



## kuhlmaehn (6. November 2009)

Danke dir schonmal, das dritte sieht gut aus. Ich hab nur leider nicht genug nachgedacht bevor ich gefragt hab.. ich bräuchte die id des divs der um ein 'a' element liegt. Hier mal ein Beispiel:

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
function doa(para) {
	alert(para);
}
</script>
</head>

<body>

<div id="einDiv"><a href="#" onclick="doa(ID VOM DIV)">ein link</a></div>

</body>
</html>
```
Achso und do als funktionsname scheint er nicht zu mögen 

[Edit]
Achso die ersten beiden Lösungen sind mir klar allerdings will ich das ja gerade nicht immer ändern müssen, sondern nur die id des divs.
Daher brauch ich hier wohl sowas wie "this.parent.id" oder so. Ich hab aber nichts derartiges gefunden...


----------



## hela (6. November 2009)

Hallo,
dann versuch es doch mal so:

```
<div id="einDiv"><a href="#" onclick="asd(this.parentNode.id)">ein link</a></div>
```


----------



## kuhlmaehn (6. November 2009)

Super, ich danke dir!


----------

